# Bring back PopTarts to Australia!!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I found this online petition and me, being a crazy poptart addict, signed it 

Now All of you guys sign it even though your from america (Shhh they wont know that )

http://www.petitiononline.com/POPTARTS/petition.html


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ooh.. Poptarts are one of my favorite snacks and always will be =] Thats horrible that they got rid of them :hair:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes I was little when they discontinued them...
I went to my nannas house for the weekend nd she always got me poptarts, then we went to the shop and there was none

I was so devastated  

So we has to bring them back


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I love my poptarts!  My favorite is Raspberry poptarts... :drool: 
Sorry to hear they don't have them over there... :? Good luck in your fight to bring them back! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Why did they get rid of them? I love poptarts!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, I had to laugh so hard when I saw this .. .I can't eat poptarts, they hurt my teeth; but they are really good.  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree ... I miss em!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

They took them away because they didnt get enough sales or something

:veryangry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa,

Did you eat all the ones that I sent you already?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes infact i just regretfully ate the last one

Oh and we are getting the stuff together for your pack lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is way to funny, and to think of all the people who take poptarts for granted over here :ROFL: 

Never really been a fan of poptarts myself......


----------

